# So excited - I got a great offer



## recipedirect (Jul 14, 2010)

A local Charleston SC Magazine has asked me to take over the food and recipes part of their online magazine. I will be "Cooking With Liz"


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## JodyK (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!  Totally worth a big congratulations!  Good for you.


----------



## BigAL (Jul 14, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!  Fantastic news!  How ya gonna celebrate?  Here ya go!

YouTube - Kool and The Gang - Celebration 1980


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 14, 2010)

good on you!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2010)

does liz know yet?

j/k recipedirect. congrats. is a link allowed?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 14, 2010)

I couldn't be happier for you.  Congrats.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2010)

congrats. that is a really big deal. the best of luck.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 14, 2010)

*Way to go!!!* 

^love the youtube BigAl^

.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## MoreCupcakesPlease (Sep 20, 2010)

That sounds like it will be a fun job! Congrats on it and have fun!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 20, 2010)

recipedirect said:


> A local Charleston SC Magazine has asked me to take over the food and recipes part of their online magazine. I will be "Cooking With Liz"


I never saw this until today.  How is the job going?  It sounds like a great opportunity!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

That's great!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 21, 2010)

It would be really great if Liz came back and told us how it's going, and where we can find her articles.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> It would be really great if Liz came back and told us how it's going, and where we can find her articles.


I did a search last night for "Charleston Cooking with Liz" and found it: Cooking With Liz | Charleston Style & Design Magazine - One of Charleston

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, Barbara!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2010)

You're welcome!

Barbara


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! It's nice to hear that you got promoted, congratulations.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 24, 2010)

Hearty Congratulatiions!!!!...Best of Luck


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Nov 3, 2010)

Do we have a celebrations to make?


----------



## sarah (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations! so happy for ya!


----------



## freshlyfrugal (Nov 9, 2010)

I love that magazine. 
That is a a great honor, will look for your articles.


----------

